# cape and the islands show pictures (lots of photos)



## likespaphs (Feb 10, 2007)

sorry it too me sooooooo long to post these, but here are several. names of exhibitors may be wrong, pictures aren't the best but here they are....

starting with some from our own Mike-RI (i think) and Wickford Orchids....
a great PEOY








a dark Paph...





next, several assorted shots....


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 10, 2007)

these are from J&L....














now, the assortment continues...














a few from green river orchids....


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 10, 2007)

and to continue...








i always like this person's display but i always forget who this person is....





some from a&p
(part of the display, the other photo didn't come out well...)





i think this jade dragon got an AM




i think this Mem Larry Heuer got an AM as well...


----------



## Carol (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank you for posting your photos! I am need of an orchid fix but too cold here to ship anything.:clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 10, 2007)

:clap: thanks for sharing!


----------



## Heather (Feb 10, 2007)

Finally!!! oke:

Just kidding. Mike mentioned that PEOY last weekend when we had coffee and said he thought you'd taken a photo so I was eagerly hoping you'd post evenutally. 

Lots of nice plants, that Mem. Larry Heuer is great, and tho I don't usually like Fourman's Pan Tao, that one from A&P is prettty spectacular! 

Looks like it was a nice show. Hope NH lives up. There was quite a bit of vendor concern at the board meeting this morning, based on some of the things that went on at CAIOS.


----------



## Grandma M (Feb 10, 2007)

I really liked the Mem. Larry Heuer and the Jade Dragon. I need to find myself a nice Jade Dragon. I would like to buy one in bloom and never seen to see a nice one.

Thanks for posting these.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 10, 2007)

I love orchid shows. Thanks for taking me there.


----------



## Barbara (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting all those pictures, it was almost like being there. I adore the sanderaninum cross.


----------



## TADD (Feb 11, 2007)

That Jade Dragon deserves an AM!!!! Awesome!


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 12, 2007)

Very nice, Brian!

Thanks for the tour!

I used to go to this show when I lived in Burlington, Mass.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx for the photos.


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 12, 2007)

looks like slipper heaven!


----------

